# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Change controls on Simpson Maxidry

## SteveB00

A while ago an appliance repairman, while fixing the wall-mounted Simpson Maxidry in my unit, remarked that it should have been mounted upside down so that the controls were at the bottom instead of up near the ceiling. While he had it off the wall, he turned all the controls around so that when he remounted it - upside down this time - the controls were still the right way up. 
I wished I'd watch him because I now want to do the same thing to the Simpson Maxidry 360 in my rental unit. I've considered trying to pry the control panel off, but I'm afraid of breaking it. Has anyone done this? Or can anyone steer me to a pdf manual for doing it? 
Thanks in advance,
Steve  = : ^ )

----------


## BaysideNana

While I can't help with your particular model dryer (you might find it by googling) I've always had the dryer wall mounted above the washing machine but my dryer (ancient Simpson) came with a peel-n-stick faceplate to stick over the factory mounted one...just so the text was the correct way up!   
The control dials weren't changed in anyway, you just placed the new sticker over the original panel.....do you think maybe your's has something like that?  As above, my dryer is quite old (and still going strong) and I haven't had the need to look at new models to see how/if they've changed.  
Not sure this helps, but might be worth checking.     :Biggrin:

----------


## SteveB00

No, there's no sticker. These are the plastic name plate and control panel mounted upside down to their original orientation. But thanks. 
Steve  = : ^ )

----------


## SirOvlov

Not knowing specificlly but i'd pull off the knob and guess there would be either a screw or nut there, the long simpson name plate should just click off (i'd start in the middle carefully) and that would then expose the remaing screws to reverse the panel.
Good luck

----------


## SteveB00

Thanks. I figured it out. I just had to put aside my fear of breaking things, and pry off the nameplate and the panel with the temperature control, and then clip them back on the other way up. The temperature knob knob comes off and goes back on after rotating 180º. Simple. 
Thanks again,
Steve  = : ^ )

----------

